# Do you believe in UFOs?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wondering.....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes there are other beings out there. Watch any druggie on a trip. They have esp eyesight.

Seriously why should we think that we are alone in the vastness of space.
we are here by accident so maybe there are others. Close the curtains Margaret :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Our of 4 votes, we already have one abductee 8O 

The truth maybe out there, but maybe the truth is in here too :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Of coarse there is something out there and they are watching us muck it all up. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I own up,they forced me to read the Daily Mail. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have seen aliens on earth. Coincidently, they are only the female species and appear to be addicted to the unearthly practice of botoxing their lips and having their faces stretched.

To me they looks as though they have been through the worlds strongest wind tunnel and someone has smacked them in the mouth as they came out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*UFO*

Hi

I have never seen a UFO and so until I see one with my own eyes, I am a non believer. Then again, I would be unlikely to see one with someone elses eyes!

I did however encounter a flying soup ladel some years ago. The said item was thrown at me by darling dearest, missed me and smashed a glass door!

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Who was it who said something like?:

"Either there is other life out there or there isn't - whichever one is true it's pretty amazing"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well someone keeps moving stuff in this house and it's always "it wasn't me", why can't they go to B&Q like normal aliens.

Kev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well someone keeps moving stuff in this house and it's always "it wasn't me", why can't they go to B&Q like normal aliens.Kev


They do................. on Wednesdays..... :twisted:

Ray.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Ultimately there must be something out there, we live in an infinite universe. Its not logical its almost certain to think there is something out there.
Take mars, I bet they will find traces there, as there is frozen water there, water sustains life.
I dont beleive in the hype with Flying saucers etc as they all look to OTT for my liking, however a friend and I saw something a couple of weeks ago.
Too bright to be a star, same size though. It moved faster than a plane not fast enough to be a shooting star. There was no tale either which is why I dont think Shooting star, it got halfway across the horizon then it bacame bright red, moved the same distance then vanished! Spooky! 
It was enough for Hannah to not come back outside as she was quite concerned. I even contacted the MOD and got a letter from their UFO department!
Simon


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

PlanetGen said:


> ................. however a friend and I saw something a couple of weeks ago.
> Too bright to be a star, same size though. It moved faster than a plane not fast enough to be a shooting star. There was no tale either which is why I dont think Shooting star, it got halfway across the horizon then it bacame bright red, moved the same distance then vanished! Spooky!
> It was enough for Hannah to not come back outside as she was quite concerned. I even contacted the MOD and got a letter from their UFO department!
> Simon


Santa Claus updating his sat nav maps.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

A friend once mused: 'If there was intelligent life out there then they would have taken over years ago.'

I replied: 'If they were really that intelligent then perhaps they wouldn't want to!'

Bob L


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

PlanetGen said:


> Ultimately there must be something out there, we live in an infinite universe. Its not logical its almost certain to think there is something out there.
> Take mars, I bet they will find traces there, as there is frozen water there, water sustains life.
> I dont beleive in the hype with Flying saucers etc as they all look to OTT for my liking, however a friend and I saw something a couple of weeks ago.
> Too bright to be a star, same size though. It moved faster than a plane not fast enough to be a shooting star. There was no tale either which is why I dont think Shooting star, it got halfway across the horizon then it bacame bright red, moved the same distance then vanished! Spooky!
> ...


What you saw was most likely a satellite. Your description fits very well. They are often seen in the hours after dusk and before dawn, they are high enough that the sun catches them in the same way as it catches high clouds at sunset. As the satellite flew into the Earth's shade, the sun would set on it and it might turn red, then disappear. On a dark, clear night, you generally only have to watch for a few tens of minutes to see a satellite.

The universe isn't actually infinite, but it is mind-bogglingly big. It seems therefore that it is extremely unlikely that Earth is the only planet with life on it, however it also seems unlikely that there is any life nearby (Mars excepted, as there may be traces of past or present life there).

As for flying saucers, nope. I strongly suspect all UFOs are either man-made or occasionally natural phenomenon, like meteors.

Type 'UFO meteor' in Youtube's search box and have fun!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's my UFO.

Taken above Lake Garda, Italy, in September 2007. Any thoughts?

SD


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Here's my UFO.
> 
> Taken above Lake Garda, Italy, in September 2007. Any thoughts?
> 
> SD


Wow. I didn't realise you get seagulls so far inland. 8O


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It's a bit like asking two other similar questions.

1. Is there intellifgent life out there?
2. Is there intelligentn life in parliament?

Answers

1. Posibbly yes
2. Definirely no.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

My mate and his wife were gassed whilst in their Motor home by aliens and she was taken away and inseminated, you should see their ugly kid


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It depends upon what you mean by a UFO.

To most people birds flying overhead are UFOs as they cannot identify the type of bird.

If we mean a UFO is the sci-fi classification then I am in the category that we cannot possibly know whether they are possible or not.

So far there is no real cast-iron proof that they exist.

Certainly there have been many weird and unexplained (to us that is) events but this does not constitute proof that UFOs exist.


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

last week traveling from manchester on the m62 towards liverpool me and my friend notice two aeroplanes/ jets travelling at speed ( in the sky) and she pointed out "look at them thingys" when i looked i noticed a very large silver ball travelling in front of them bigger than the jets and in an instance it vanished my friend shouted " did you see that" i asked her did she see what i seen and she said the silver ball , now i believe them jets was chasing the silver ball , i told hubby when he came home and he said its against the law to drink and drive , but my friend seen it as well ! so i believe there is something our goverment in not telling us !
i mean look at area 51 .


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

carolsrig said:


> last week traveling from manchester on the m62 towards liverpool me and my friend notice two aeroplanes/ jets travelling at speed ( in the sky) and she pointed out "look at them thingys" when i looked i noticed a very large silver ball travelling in front of them bigger than the jets and in an instance it vanished my friend shouted " did you see that" i asked her did she see what i seen and she said the silver ball , now i believe them jets was chasing the silver ball , i told hubby when he came home and he said its against the law to drink and drive , but my friend seen it as well ! so i believe there is something our goverment in not telling us !
> i mean look at area 51 .


All governments seem to be run hopeless idiots and most of the people in and around the government take every opportunity to leak as much as they can.

How do you imagine that something as amazing as extraterrestrials could be kept quiet for more than 25 seconds?

Whilst travelling around Arizona and Utah, back in the early 1900s, I was frightened when a weird and wonderful flying vehicle, like nothing I had ever seen passed overhead. It looked to me like a UFO.

Many years later I realised it was just the stealth bomber.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I once saw this weird creature with three Goolies 8O 

SWMBO said it was just an ExtraTesticle


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*UFO*

Hi

Never seen one, but not a total non believer, as on the same basis, I have not seen the Pyramids, but I believe they are there!

I have however seen many a flying saucer, teaspoon and coffee jar when an "Expressliner" have gone over a pot hole too many on the M1!

Russell

Edit - here in an Expressliner - the source of many UFO's from the kitchen area on certain occasions!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a bloke in our village I'm not too sure about.

They say one in three is an alien, well it's not me, and it's not our lass, so it must be our Krwsqz.

Kev.


----------

